# Dental assistant



## shekarashmi (Jun 8, 2012)

I am moving to Canada soon. I hold a bds degree from india I want to work as dental assistant till I take up dentist license, do I need any license for dental assistant job please suggest.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shekarashmi said:


> I am moving to Canada soon. I hold a bds degree from india I want to work as dental assistant till I take up dentist license, do I need any license for dental assistant job please suggest.


Under which visa are you planning to move to Canada?


----------



## shekarashmi (Jun 8, 2012)

We are planning to move through permanent Resident Visa!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shekarashmi said:


> We are planning to move through permanent Resident Visa!!


Well dental assistant was not on THE LIST so how do you plan to obtain the visa?


----------



## dhaval59431 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi there, I am looking forward to go for the same way.. But how can you get directly work permit there without studying???


----------

